# Piedmont Lake



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Does anyone have a lake temp looking for dam area @ Reynolds road area
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

It was 43 degrees on Saturday by the dam according to my fish finder.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Drove around Piedmont this morning, 8:00am - 9:00am. There was ducks out walking on the ice which covered what seemed like a 1/3 of the lake. It's like 24 degrees in mornings for several days. I can't believe the water here and other lakes are really near the temp's I've been seeing posted by some. The cove below the rest area was all iced over. Saltfork looking off SR-22 was iced over. You can't have ice on water in spots and 40+ degrees a short distance away. Unless that's only a skim,top 2" reading. I take my own temp readings at 5' deep in several spots at least and haven't found above temps of over 38-40 max at 5' deep or more in any of the (lake) waters I've sampled.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't carry anything with me to read temps other than my Lowrance. The temp reading was as of about 11:00 am. There was skim ice in the bay by the dam for the first few hours Saturday. It was gone by 10:00 am.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been checking the water temp of my swimming pool almost daily. (Use it as a rough reference) yesterday I had 44 degrees at 5:00. This morning it was completely covered with a skim of ice till about 11:00.... it's amazing what a cold night followed by a sunny day can do.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Browninga5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been thinking about going over and fishing the dam area. Wont have a boat, any advice?


----------

